# Best Deer Scent Cover



## sniffen08

Looking to try out a new deer scent cover this upcoming season. What is the best one that has worked for you over the years?


----------



## hobbs27

pine straw and dry leaves put in a bee smoker. Smoke your clothes and boots good.


----------



## Swamp Monkey

What hobbs27 said :
"pine straw and dry leaves put in a bee smoker. Smoke your clothes and boots good."


----------



## Crakajak

Cedar and  green pine straw in a sealed container work well also.


----------



## doenightmare

Hunting the wind works best but I like green pine needles put in a plastic bag overnight with my clothes. Never tried hobbs method.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hunting the wind and Marlboros.


----------



## Sargent

No votes for a $300 pair of pants???


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Skunk scent for bear with anise attractant or sardines.
Fresh earth scent for hogs as well as hog mash with strawberry jello for attractant. Pine or fresh oak for deer and peanut butter for attractant.


----------



## NCHillbilly

After over 30 years of deer hunting, I can say with confidence that nothing will cover your scent. Deer can differentiate individual odors from among a mixture of scents. If a deer is downwind of you, it will smell you, regardless of what cover scent you use. Tests with dogs have proven it, and a deer has a better nose than a dog.


----------



## 280bst

Remember when we just used watered down turpentine


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Skunk Odor is the very best.   Don't get it on your hands, boots, or clothing.  Apply a very small amount to a wash cloth and put the wash cloth in a zip lock bag.  When you get to your stand-remove the  cloth from the bag and attach the wash cloth to the outside platform of your stand or shooting house (a clothes pin works fine) and you are covered !   When you are done hunting-return the wash cloth to the zip lock bag and you are ready for the next hunt...or...if you will be returning to this shooting house leave it in place.  Odor lasts a long time !


----------



## NCHillbilly

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Skunk Odor is the very best.   Don't get it on your hands, boots, or clothing.  Apply a very small amount to a wash cloth and put the wash cloth in a zip lock bag.  When you get to your stand-remove the  cloth from the bag and attach the wash cloth to the outside platform of your stand or shooting house (a clothes pin works fine) and you are covered !   When you are done hunting-return the wash cloth to the zip lock bag and you are ready for the next hunt...or...if you will be returning to this shooting house leave it in place.  Odor lasts a long time !



And the deer, instead of smelling just human, will smell human and skunk. He will act the same as he did when he smelled you without the skunk.


----------



## 280bst

GON needs to put something on here sort of like FB a like button so when NCHillbilly puts smelling skunk and human I can just hit the like button or when Nic told that fella uh deer ain't got no gall now that was priceless and I could have hit the smiley laugh button just saying


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*With All Due Respect Sir....*



NCHillbilly said:


> And the deer, instead of smelling just human, will smell human and skunk. He will act the same as he did when he smelled you without the skunk.


 
Sir:  It works ......Try It....You Will Like The Results...End Of Message.


----------



## kmckinnie

Tie a sweaty shirt to your stand every few months. Get them use to smelling U. 
I also throw down by beer cans there so they smell it , that way when I hunt and drink beer the smell won't spook them. 
It's so easy even a redneck could do it.


----------



## kmckinnie

*That post makes scents^^*


----------



## NCHillbilly

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Sir:  It works ......Try It....You Will Like The Results...End Of Message.



I have tried it, long ago. I didn't see or kill any more deer. I just smelled like a polecat, and my love life got considerably less fun for a while.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Hmm...*



NCHillbilly said:


> I have tried it, long ago. I didn't see or kill any more deer. I just smelled like a polecat, and my love life got considerably less fun for a while.



Sir:  Again with all due respect.......you were not supposed to put a drop behind each ear.....That may be where you went wrong.....


----------



## Rich Kaminski

The best cover scent for bear is skunk scent and a bear has amuch better nose than a deer. Just the facts!


----------



## kmckinnie

kmckinnie said:


> Tie a sweaty shirt to your stand every few months. Get them use to smelling U.
> I also throw down by beer cans there so they smell it , that way when I hunt and drink beer the smell won't spook them.
> It's so easy even a redneck could do it.



This guy knows what he's talking about. He kills big bucks


----------



## red neck richie

I like to use green pine needles and pine cones. I put them in with my clothes in a back pack. NCHB is correct if you are down wind they will bust you no matter what you use. But cover scents may confuse them for a split second just long enough to get the shot. That's why I use them. They sometimes buy a little time.


----------



## Snookpimpin

so your saying my 2k$$$ scent-lock outfit was a waste of money?? blasphemy


----------



## 23wilkerson

280 that's exactly what I use.


----------



## snookdoctor

NCHillbilly said:


> After over 30 years of deer hunting, I can say with confidence that nothing will cover your scent. Deer can differentiate individual odors from among a mixture of scents. If a deer is downwind of you, it will smell you, regardless of what cover scent you use. Tests with dogs have proven it, and a deer has a better nose than a dog.



Some folks either don't understand, or can't comprehend, the concept of scent discrimination in the olfactory systems of some critters.

Maybe they should think of it this way.
Your buddy went to taco bell last night, after leaving the bar after a beer drinking contest. This morning, he beat you to the bathroom, and dropped a world record #2, then sprayed some of that floral bathroom spray to cover the scent.

You walk in the bathroom a couple minutes later........

Or, when your heavily perfumed date rips a big, silent toot.

You know what you are smelling.


----------



## NCHillbilly

snookdoctor said:


> Some folks either don't understand, or can't comprehend, the concept of scent discrimination in the olfactory systems of some critters.
> 
> Maybe they should think of it this way.
> Your buddy went to taco bell last night, after leaving the bar after a beer drinking contest. This morning, he beat you to the bathroom, and dropped a world record #2, then sprayed some of that floral bathroom spray to cover the scent.
> 
> You walk in the bathroom a couple minutes later........
> 
> Or, when your heavily perfumed date rips a big, silent toot.
> 
> You know what you are smelling.



Yes, exactly. Some folks can't understand, or comprehend, that deer can sort out hundreds of different odors at once. If you have on cover scent, and a deer walks downwind from you, it will smell a mixture of cover scent and human. Exactly like you mention with the poop and floral scent. It doesn't cover it, it just makes it worse, and you still know what it is. You cannot keep a deer from smelling you if it is downwind of you. period. Cover scents are a gimmick to make money.


----------



## T-N-T

I just spray me some brute on every morning and head to the woods.
Deer are curious animals and will investigate unknown things in their habitat


----------



## ohdotell

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, exactly. Some folks can't understand, or comprehend, that deer can sort out hundreds of different odors at once. If you have on cover scent, and a deer walks downwind from you, it will smell a mixture of cover scent and human. Exactly like you mention with the poop and floral scent. It doesn't cover it, it just makes it worse, and you still know what it is. You cannot keep a deer from smelling you if it is downwind of you. period. Cover scents are a gimmick to make money.



I know people that has hunted longer than 30 years. That does not make them a good hunter like age has nothing to do with wisdom. Having said that, I have hunted longer than 30 years and have killed big animals throughout the country. Cover scents do work and proven by many. Maybe it’s you?


----------



## snookdoctor

That is a valid opinion.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ohdotell said:


> I know people that has hunted longer than 30 years. That does not make them a good hunter like age has nothing to do with wisdom. Having said that, I have hunted longer than 30 years and have killed big animals throughout the country. Cover scents do work and proven by many. Maybe it’s you?



Maybe, but I have tried them and gave them an honest try too, and can tell absolutely no difference in seeing or killing deer. Scientific experiments with dogs, which cannot even smell as good as deer, have proven also that they do not work. People using cover scents were busted the same as the ones not using them, time and time again. No questions or guesses. Just facts. If a deer is downwind of you, it will smell you, regardless of your cover scent. A dog sure can. I'll go with the scientific experiments and my own experience, and we will agree to disagree. They are not a thing that you need to kill deer. Nor will they help you do so, except for maybe the positive confidence factor.


----------



## oops1

That's why they invented Ozonics.. Bam.. That just happened


----------



## oops1

Did I win?


----------



## snookdoctor

Who needs cover scents anyway when you can put on a hecs suit and walk up and grab a deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

snookdoctor said:


> Who needs cover scents anyway when you can put on a hecs suit and walk up and grab a deer.



Exactly. I put mine on and walk up to them all the time. I smack the far out of the littluns, and cut the bigguns throats with my pocket knife.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

kmckinnie said:


> Tie a sweaty shirt to your stand every few months. Get them use to smelling U.
> I also throw down by beer cans there so they smell it , that way when I hunt and drink beer the smell won't spook them.
> It's so easy even a redneck could do it.


----------



## 3ringer

I used skunk sent once. Had two different deer stop in their tracks and walk the other way. Things not to do before hunting , fuel up your truck or stop at Waffle House . Your camo will smell like waffles and hash browns.


----------



## NCHillbilly

3ringer said:


> I used skunk sent once. Had two different deer stop in their tracks and walk the other way. Things not to do before hunting , fuel up your truck or stop at Waffle House . Your camo will smell like waffles and hash browns.



Which will not make a durn bit of difference. Deer aren't a bit scared of waffles and hash browns. They actually would probably come up and eat them if you piled them on the ground. Waffles and hash browns aren't deer predators. Deer are scared of human scent, not human breakfast. If they can smell waffles on your camo, they can smell you too, and you need to pay attention to the wind.


----------



## southernman13

They’re all a joke and waste of money. Cover scents
Cover suits all of it. End of story. Y’all have a good season!


----------



## B. White

I prefer not to pay for a cover scent when I can produce my own for less.  Maybe I should have this in the homebrew section, but my current K cup cost from amazon is approx. 30 cents per cup.  I try to drink at least two before I go in the woods.  By about 0900 I am ready to produce and distribute it evenly around my stand.  Results have been excellent.


----------



## southernman13

Bottom line is u gotta breathe. Whether you have good
Breathe or bad breathe you have breathe that smells. Like stated Deer can sort out different aromas no matter what they smell
Like


----------



## 3ringer

I thought the scent line was less than 10 feet. If you are above 10 feet in a tree , they can't smell you anyway. Is this true


----------

